# E46 Conv - Topaz Blue with Blue top - Pics???



## obLu (Jan 10, 2002)

That wheel weight list shows ADR 42 (M-Classic) in 20" at 29.8lbs. I'm guessing the 19" version is probably around 27-28 something. :dunno: No idea if this is "heavy" or not and don't really care either way. I understand unsprung weight, and actually I think rotational mass is what's affecting performance in this situation more than unsprung weight is. Don't care though, there's no real "performance" to lose in a CIC. 

IMHO the BBS RX and RXII look absolutely nothing like the M-Classics. Especially when seen in real life.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

obLu said:


> *Another angle top up. *


I wonder what Kind and size those wheels are in the blue/blue top pic..its BMW wheels?? what size???????


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> I wonder what Kind and size those wheels are in the blue/blue top pic..its BMW wheels?? what size??????? *


the estoril car?

Those are the optional 18" OEM wheels


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> the estoril car?
> 
> Those are the optional 18" OEM wheels *


The car this dude posted obLu looks like the car has been lowered, not the estoril car


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> The car this dude posted obLu looks like the car has been lowered, not the estoril car *


that question was answered in this thread


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> that question was answered in this thread *


will you ever find it in your heart to forgive me..I see it now


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> will you ever find it in your heart to forgive me..I see it now *


but of course

:angel:


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> but of course
> 
> :angel: *


----------

